# Fake or real?  Your tree, of course!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2015)

It seems that most seniors I know have switched to small fake trees, if they even have one at all.  Mine is small and came already lighted with no ornaments, and it is so unobtrusive that it stands in a corner most of the year.  How about you?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2015)

What tree??


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Tree?  I could buy one but don't want to.  We see xmas trees all over the place here even though it's a Buddhist country.  Lots of christian tourists here.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2015)

Very fake and very small. It will fit in small garbage bag and retuned to the shelf in the shed.
 After Christmas.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

Fake and prelit.. 4' stands on a table in the corner


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fake and prelit.. 4' stands on a table in the corner


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

Small and fake can still look pretty..  Here's mine with my doggie Pete


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2015)

No tree here, wreath on the door and decorated the mantle and dinning table.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

If I didn't have the GKs coming on Christmas eve... I would be happy with just the wreath..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's mine this year.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2015)

QS and SB, your trees are real pretty compared to ours. I forgot to turn the lights on.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 18, 2015)

Something that motivates me every year to get a live tree is the smell...nothing like it. It's maybe four feet high and we'll decorate it tonight. But especially where I'm sitting it smells like a pine forest.


----------

